# Hello



## DaveHere (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm Dave. New here..., looking to find some answers... Or help where I can...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM Dave -- jump in and post your issues, or help on threads that are out there!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, tell your story, there are a lot of great people here who have good advice.


----------

